
Ask HN: Starting an Agency and Finding Projects - nikolay
For a variety of reasons not communicated to us, last month our small, agile team got dissolved and the project moved abroad.<p>As the synergy that we have developed over the 2-3 takes a lot of time to build and that such team is more than the sum of its individual talents, we decided to start a small agency, but we have no experience finding projects.<p>Can you please share your experience in finding contract work? Big thanks in advance!
======
gus_massa
(This is not what you asked, but I hope it helps.)

I'm not sure if you can post in the "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?
(January 2017)"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13301833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13301833)
(131 points, 4 days ago, 180 comments). Ask the mods if this is ok
hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
nikolay
Thank you!

